# what would work?



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm moving my tank to the most visible spot in my room so I want to add a few plants to it. Its a 10g with 2x 15 watt bulbs. What I'm looking for is a plant for the foreground 4-6 inches tall, also I want to find some short grass that roots well. Every time I buy the dwarf hair grass it uproots and gets sucked into my filter.

I previously had a sword for my foreground plant. I know the usually grow several inches but something about my tank kept mine about 5 inches with 6-8 leaves. If you know any plants that are about 5-6 inches and look similar to an amazon sword I would like to know. I would like to have some color so if you know of anything not green that fits the bill I would use one of those also.

In case it helps you think of of a good plant to go in my tank heres how I plan to do everything. 1-2 foreground plants, some dwarf hair grass set into a green sand dollar in the center of the tank, and on the left back side I will have a white fist sized chunk of white quarts surrounded by java moss, and finally on the back right side I will have several java ferns 2-4 inches each attached to a piece of petrified wood that looks like a mini tree trunk.

I would take a picture for you but my camera is missing for now.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Crypt Wentii is what your looking for, grows well in about any tank and conditions and lookes nice, would be a nice background plant for a 10g,
Might also try dwarf swords for a forground plant, they do stay a couple inches tall and are pretty cute.
Regular sword plants, like the amazon sword, just for thr record, will top at over 2' tall in the right cond.

Might have a look at the plants at Plankgeeks or some other plant site, 
gives you info what they need and grouth size n all that..

Your sword was probably not getting enough foor source why it stayed small,
in my planted tanks, I hardly ever touch the gravel, with a vac or anything,
only time I disturb it is when I put root ferts in or thin something out.
I just sometimes vac across the surface around plants.


----------



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

The crypts looks like it would be what I want I also found a grass like plant for the center of the tank micro sword.


----------

